
This Bot Shorts Stocks Based on Trump’s Tweets - artsandsci
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-27/this-bot-shorts-stocks-based-on-trump-s-tweets
======
lawless123
This is really one of those "why didn't i think of that?" things.

